# Rhinestone file does not print right to my cutter



## Simply POSHmina (Mar 24, 2012)

I am using winpcsign pro 2012 and bought a rhinestone font from bling art. I pull into the program as a true type font and add the rhinestones. I'm not sure if I'm adding the wrong stone style outline or convert to circles. Then when I send it to my signmax cutter the transfer paper shifts and the circles are not correct. Maybe it's the pressure and speed or the blade? The blade is 65 degree. I am lost and have messed up my transfer paper.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi what do you mean your trasfer paper is shifting?? are you using trasfer paper for cutting your templates??? Am I understanding you right if so.

You need to use template material to cut out your lettering in circles then brush your stones into the holes then use your transfer paper to pick up the stones for your transfer. Then heat press it on to your T-shirt.


Susan


----------



## Simply POSHmina (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry Susan, you can clearly tell I'm new to this! I meant my template material is shifting so the cutter is not making clean circles.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi that is ok lololo. Do you put your template material on a cutting mat and then put it into the cutter??? it sounds like your rollers are not tight they might be slipping as well. Where did you buy your cutter if it is new you should call them and tell them that you are having problems with using template material. If you need anymore help let me know and I will see if I can help 

Susan


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I have Winpc Pro 2010 and it works fine for me.. 
You need the thicker vinyl for rhinestones, a trick I learned was to use baby power prior to putting the rhinestones down and they don't stick as much.


----------



## lookingforhelp (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Susan! I have looked all over this site to read that set of simple directions.


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi,
I bought a Expert 24 LX to start my rhinestone business with.. I can't get my machine to cut.. Not even with the test cut!! What am I doing wrong?! HELP Please!!


----------

